

Ask HN: How Relevant Is a Technical Degree/Exp to Get a Job as a Software Engg? - fk06

I did my Bachelors Degree in Arts. I got interested in Computer Science&#x2F;Programming and enrolled myself in a Object Oriented Certification program at a local community college. In this program I learned VB, C&#x2F;C++, Java, Android Development, Javascript &amp; HTML&#x2F;CSS. I also picked up PHP &amp; SQL for a personal project. After completing my OO Certification I got this job where I am working on Wordpress (mostly) and sometimes VB&#x2F;HTML&#x2F;CSS. I am in this job since March of this year but I don&#x27;t think I am learning anything. I feel as if I am wasting my time and my knowledge. I wanted to work in Java as I really liked it during my academic program at the community college. Also I would like to work on Programming projects but wherever I apply either they are asking for 2-3 years of relevant experience or a Masters&#x2F;Bachelors in Computer Science.
Do I had to have a degree for sure if I would like to get a job as a software engineer&#x2F;programmer? I am thinking of getting a Masters in Computer science, but again it will be an investment of both time &amp; money. I guess I have the basic platform to start as a programmer.<p>Please suggest what should I do ?
======
perishabledave
Half of our engineers did not go the academic route. A few went through
intensive programs such as hacker school and a few were self taught.

There are definitely jobs out there that look at skill and experience over a
degree, but on the flip side there are companies that do look for degrees or
rather look for knowledge that you might not get going the non-academic route.

Have you thought about attending an intensive program? If you're looking for a
quick and cost effective way to get in the industry it might be a great
alternative. If you're self-driven, you could go the self-learning route, but
there is something to be said about being with other students, having
teachers, and being focused on learning.

Wish you well, always glad to hear of people that go the non-traditional
route.

------
frostmatthew
I went back to school when I decided to switch careers (I was a banquet
manager at the time) and my experience was that a relevant degree will make it
easier to land interviews, but doesn't matter much beyond that. Interviewers
were far more interested in things like side projects I did for fun or how
well I whiteboarded than my education.

So your real hurdle (assuming you're at the skill level of an entry-
level/junior developer) is landing interviews. If you're not interested in
going back to school I'd suggest reaching out to recruiters. Work with
several, try not to be too picky, and most importantly, be patient. With an
unconventional background getting your first offer will not be easy - but
after that you're set. [Or at least, that was my experience, your mileage may
vary].

Lastly, you mentioned you picked up PHP & SQL for a personal project - make
sure that's on your resume and make sure to bring it up in _every_ interview
you have. It shows a genuine interest both in writing software and in learning
as well as demonstrate you're capable of learning outside of a classroom.

------
yen223
Experience beats certification when it comes to job-hunting hands-down. The
trick is being able to demonstrate that you actually _do_ understand the
technologies you listed. Set up a Github account and put code in there. I've
literally gotten job offers on that alone.

Another tip is that you should avoid applying through the company website -
hundreds of people do that. They have software which will automatically filter
out people without the correct keyword.

Instead, meetups and user groups have been more fruitful for me. You want to
work in Java? Chances are, there's a Java User Group happening in your area,
and chances are, there are people attending those meetups to source local
talent. Attend them, network, collect contact cards, and bypass the HR process
altogether.

~~~
KaneMorgan
I agree with this. If you're passionate about it then going out and actually
meeting people will help you a lot. That's what I did.

At the very least attending meetups/user groups will give you a feel of where
you are relative to everyone else. It'll help you find out what you actually
need to know.

Recruitment costs can be pretty high so small and medium sized companies are
more likely to give you a shot if you go out and find them. But you won't find
them looking exclusively online.

Searches are basically a popularity contest, and by definition companies that
aren't as established aren't as popular yet.

------
Bahamut
A technical degree can land you interviews, but how well you code is what
matters the most at the end of the day.

Experience matters the second most to actual ability.

My own experience has been while I have a technical degree (B. S. Math &
Physics, M. S. Math), even those degrees weren't enough to land me interviews
most of the time. I had to teach myself programming to land interviews and my
first job with the help of a recruiter.

------
Jeremy1026
I got my first programming job with 0 years of professional development
experience and no degree. Honestly, the key is to get yourself the interview.
In your cover letter explain that you have taken the Certification course.
Explain your motivation and passion. Once you get in front of the interviewer
you can show yourself off.

------
Warewolf-ESB
Unfortunately all the knowledge in the world will never replace experience. As
a fast way to catch up on experience you should participate in open source
projects. You will learn a lot, be able to do what you enjoy and it will look
great on your CV.

